# Getting all grown up



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Here is some of our 4-5 week old mixed litter, the ones that had pointy faces which, thankfully, seem to be not so pointy now =)
In here we have platinums, pews and (I think) a cream. Most are marked and I'm still no closer to getting any selfs in these colours (other than pews). Any suggestions? They're type is improving though, not perfect, but the now look more showy than pet. The ears aren't quite as good on these as the last litter though, which is a bit disappointing.

PEW Doe from a previous litter but looking good =)









Platinum Doe









Platinum Buck









PEW Buck









This is the Doe I'm not sure of, the only way to get pics of the colour as it is on the eye, is to photo her in the shade









Platinum Buck


















The girls being lazy, the creamy girl and a broken silver


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww gorgeous! love the platinums  xxx


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

What is a platinum, not heard that one before?


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

I hadn't either, until I went on a mad search for what on earth my - not pew but not proper silver either - mice were. They are just a VERY pale shade of silver. Theres no different genetics in it or so, I believe


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

They would still be Silvers in show terms... there is no standards for Platinum.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I see thanks for that guys. Although I understand the genetic side of these pale colours I couldnt pick a silver, from a pew from a cream in the flesh, Ive always found it near impossible.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww! Love the Platinums


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Exactly WD and exactly Ian - differentiating between them and then between their own shades is difficult, so I think some "labels" are starting to get used more and more often, to basically highlight the fact that a mouse isn't pew and no - although genetically silver, it's so pale that you can only see it if you squint when holding it in the shade.. but it is silver genetically! It just helps people like me who can't get to shows but who are slowly trying to breed for show standards and who get these awkward shades and need to be able to explain them. It works well =)


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

There is no such thing as platinum in mouse varieties. Making up new terms doesn't help, it further dilutes the situation and confuses people.

Silver is very different from cream, champagne and PEW. Just because it is a pale silver, it is not a different, made up, variety. If you're not sure if a mouse is silver, look at the base coat, which will be blue or on a very pale animal, pale blue. You will be able to see the difference. And if you can't see the differenced between a PEW and a silver, you should consider geting your eyes tested! They are different colours.


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh for the love of god, I guess that must be everyone on the forum put in their place?? People are entitled to their opinion yes, but i think there are more constructive ways of making suggestions. Plus, the way a mouse will photograph is inevitably different to how it looks in life. Perhaps these mice actually look more 'platinum' in life, but not to you on your screen. Have you actually seen the mouse?

Sorry if this comes across as bitchy, but I do disagree with the following:
You will be able to see the difference. And if you can't see the differenced between a PEW and a silver, you should consider geting your eyes tested! They are different colours.

Perhaps not everyone is as highly educated in mouse colouring or quite clearly we don't all hold the degree you have in determining mouse colours by looking at a picture online.

This is all thank you.

And if i get booted off the forum for this reply, quite frankly i don't mind, but i do not agree with the way you have 'attempted' to correct everyone on here. There are more friendly and constructive ways of getting a point over.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

i agree will miss understood here, platinum is very helpful to me and i'm new to gentics. from the pic i wouldn't tell it was white or silver to know its a shade in between helps loads. As for you comment logan of "it further dilutes the situation and confuses people" i'm not confused at all and those that where asked a polite question and recieved the answer so whats the problem?. frankly i find your methods of advice rude and unhelpful. in response to your comment of " And if you can't see the differenced between a PEW and a silver, you should consider geting your eyes tested!" Maybe you should learn to address people in a more polite terms before you post!


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

the last picture is soo soo cute!


----------

